
'Track Changes' for Your Genes: Darpa Goal - sunsai
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/03/track-changes-for-your-genes-darpa-goal/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+UK
======
baberuth
relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211928>

